
Show HN: Gel – N64-like software renderer in C - glouwbug
https://github.com/glouw/gel
======
favorited
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16138583](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16138583)

------
thrillgore
That's cool but using Nintendo's IP in your git repo? A DMCA is on the
horizon.

------
bitwize
Software rendering and a straight C code base (i.e., not C++). I love old-
school stuff like this.

